# core Network



## abojabl (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي المهندسين الكرام
تحيه اجلال واحترام لكم
واحي كل الاخوه العاملين علي الموقع ثبت الله خطاهم
حقيقه انا عضو جديد واتمني انا اقدم لكم كل ما تحتاجونه ما بوسعي ذلك
حقيقه ارجو المساعده فا علي اعتاب دخول معاينه في core network
نرجو المساعده اذا في احد عند خبره في المجال ده عن شكل الاسئله او اي مساعده اخري
وممكن الشخص اركز في ايه بالظبط
ارجو الرد باسرع وقت ما امكن ذلك


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (7 مارس 2010)

أتصور إن الـ Core Network هي نفسها الـ Transmission Network
أو ممكن تسمى أيضا الـ Backbone
حاليا 
أصبحت أنظمة النقل المعتمدة على الألياف البصرية هي المسيطرة
و نظام الـ SDH هو الأشهر حاليا
أتمنى أكون أفدتك بمعلومة
و أتمنى الزملاء الخبراء يدخلوا و يفيدوا


----------



## bryar (6 يوليو 2010)

Core net work هو القسم المسؤول عن تطوير الشبكة اي يعتبر القسم المسؤول عن ايجاد الحلول للمشاكل المتعلقة بالشبكة وتتكون من BSS - NSS- INVAS ارجوا ان اكون على صواب مع الشكر


----------

